

A more effective model for handling web resources - tinganho
http://lists.whatwg.org/pipermail/whatwg-whatwg.org/2014-March/042217.html

======
obayesshelton
Firstly the idea of using external css/javascript/images I feel is a security
vulnerability, you would be better using something like composer or some other
package manager and caching it locally.

Secondly this is an old method of doing stuff, there are tools like sass etc
which combine all the javascript and css into one file and having remote files
kinda breaks this model.

